

Habit Fields - zb
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/habit-fields/

======
brunoc
Pretty fascinating stuff. I like to create rituals for the same purpose (i'm
sure the OCD crowd is familiar with the idea). For instance if I'm about to
embark into a particularly challenging or critical piece of coding I'll
meticulously clean my desk before I start. If I'm about to write music in my
studio / home office there's a whole bunch of things I have to do first.

